# E Builder's Guide



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

With Round 2 on the verge of releasing the kit if the decade it's close to press time for my builders and reference guide. Please lend your voice to vote on the final Cover art.

*Which do you prefer Version A , or Version B ?*


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

"*A*" :thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

*A* looks good to me


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

idman said:


> *A* looks good to me


*B* for sure!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, B, definitely! :lol:


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

'Nuther vote for "A".


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

"A" for me.


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

The upper Type from A, the lower photo from B


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

I voted for A


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

Version A's text, Version B's picture.

But I voted B anyway!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Version A seems to be the favorite, but several of you mentioned text from one , photo from other. I have the powers that be investigating.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Like text from A and pic from B but voted b anyway


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

"B" is funny as all get out, but for my graphic designers eye "A" is very dynamic..............so "A" all the way!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

B picture, A's text, but maybe lose the capital on "Legend" (no real need for it).


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

Version A, but double-check your punctuation and character spacing, particularly on the by-line. (Sorry, I'm an editor!)


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Got apostrophes?


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I like te artwork on cover B better, but the title? Put simply, it's idiotic (no pun intended) and probably the main reason most are voting against it.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I like the photo on B better. But I too don't care for the titling on B. 
Plus I think the retro Trek fontwork of A is more attractive.

If you could change the titling, combine the TOS photo from cover B, incorporate the cast photo(but in color) into it by perhaps raising the shot, I would have voted for B.

As they are now I'd personally prefer A.

But there are no wrong answers in art, just preferences and opinions.

The photo of the E on B I like better then on A,

But the fontwork and titling I like so much more on A I'd have to vote for A.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

*A!* It has a more serious feel to it, nice and low key. And I really like the crew pics for sure. For me,* B* is too comical with the whimsical text in the red.

And, loose the capital *L* in legend _or_ cap _all_ the letters in legend.

HAL9001-


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Looks like the A's have it.

Although it is second in a series of guides, I to felt the subject required an air of reverence also.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dammit, I want the funny one!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> Looks like the A's have it.
> 
> Although it is second in a series of guides, I to felt the subject required an air of reverence also.


will this be out before the release of the kit?


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Yes, this is something I am very interested in.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I know it's too late but I agree with choice *A*. It's a bit less insulting and intimidating than* B*.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I am feverishly trying to make this available when the standard kit releases.

But bear in mind folks I am Not a professional author, grammer and spelling are weaknesses of mine and always have been. a side note, ALL the work in this publication has been mine, I've had no help...NONE! 

Hundreds of hours of research, cataloging, typeseting , layout ,editing , proofreading , photo retouching , everything a normal person goes through to publish a book with the help of an army of folks at a publishing house , ...all done by your's truely ! 

Why you say? Love of the subject matter, frustration that nothing like it is available anywhere else , tired of going to the net and finding bits and pieces scattered across hundreds of web sites , so my goal was to gather as much relevant material into a single volume for convienience , doing all the legwork...so you don't have to.

Is it accurate , to the best of my knowledge. Is it complete ,..far from it. And I have a promise and guarantee that it is chock full of mistakes and blunders as only I can bring to the table. 

I live on Social Security , and a very small disability pension from the military ,
which means in short....I'm broke! So....that is as they say...is that. So before all you 'wordsmiths' , 'spellers' , and 'grammer experts' take me to the woodshed , please understand this was the best I had to work with. 

Also when you get this in your hands you will notice that there is no contents page , no index , and no bibliography. To include them would most likely delay it's release to late 2014 , at least at the rate I work. As I gathered the information there was no physical way I as one man could make note of where the source material was from , (Jeez, half the time I can't find my glasses on the croaky around my neck.) but it does include a very unusual Acknowledgements page.

So I am wasting precious time writing this when I need to be working on the guide.

...........gotta run and feed the beast.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I voted A. I may get spanked for this, but I would like to see the B picture with the A text but without the crew pics. Figures are not in the kit so shouldn't be in the guide. Plus that pic of Kirk just makes his head wonky.:wave:

The pic of Kirk looks like a shot from "That 70's Show" after hanging out in the basement too long.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Hey Duct,

Is there some way we could help? I'd be glad to donate a couple of bucks to a PayPal account or something to help you with this, or whatever I can do otherwise. The Jupiter 2 guide was fantastic, and a real help. I printed it out and put it in the box with my kit, as it might be a while before I get around to building it. I'll be building the Enterprise kit right away with amy friend in Wales, so the references will be appreciated in real time!

Larry


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

LGFugate said:


> Hey Duct,
> 
> Is there some way we could help? I'd be glad to donate a couple of bucks to a PayPal account or something to help you with this, or whatever I can do otherwise. The Jupiter 2 guide was fantastic, and a real help. I printed it out and put it in the box with my kit, as it might be a while before I get around to building it. I'll be building the Enterprise kit right away with my friend in Wales, so the references will be appreciated in real time!
> 
> Larry


Yeah, thanks for all the hard work on this and the LIS project. :wave:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Okay guys, a little surprise....


How about that? Thoughts?


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I like it, the best of both worlds.

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> Okay guys, a little surprise....
> 
> 
> How about that? Thoughts?


Much better...


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

LGFugate said:


> Hey Duct,
> 
> Is there some way we could help? I'd be glad to donate a couple of bucks to a PayPal account or something to help you with this, or whatever I can do otherwise. The Jupiter 2 guide was fantastic, and a real help. I printed it out and put it in the box with my kit, as it might be a while before I get around to building it. I'll be building the Enterprise kit right away with amy friend in Wales, so the references will be appreciated in real time!
> 
> Larry



As before with the Jupiter 2 guide I am making it available FREE, you will soon be able to download the individual pages from flickr's photo site. Why individual pages and not a .pdf file? Many of the illustratons used in the guide are HUGE, and I wanted you guys to be able to zoom the images to full size. So you will find some of the illustrations in .png format.

Thanks Larry, I will post a link to my Paypal account for anyone who wishes to donate to the starving author's fund.


----------



## ibbilly (Mar 18, 2004)

Ductapeforever said:


> Okay guys, a little surprise....
> 
> 
> How about that? Thoughts?


Perfect!!


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Ductapeforever said:


> Okay guys, a little surprise....
> 
> 
> How about that? Thoughts?


How about inserting a new line between lines one and two saying something like ... 

From the Imagination of Gene Roddenberry


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

enterprise_fan said:


> How about inserting a new line between lines one and two saying something like ...
> 
> From the Imagination of Gene Roddenberry


I like that, just no room between the tag line.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Couldn't you reduce the size of the STAR TREK font?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't want to take away from emphasis on the show or ship.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> Don't want to take away from emphasis on the show or ship.


Don't make too much of a fuss about it. You don't want CBS/Paramount after you for using images and titles that they hold most dear...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Ductapeforever said:


> Okay guys, a little surprise....
> 
> 
> How about that? Thoughts?


[SULU VOICE] "Oh, my!" [/SULU VOICE] :thumbsup:


----------



## paustin (Oct 18, 2006)

*A* all the way-aaa


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Y'all got no sense of humor!!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

*FINAL DRAFT !* Now to finish up the rest of it....


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Love it!

I voted "B" because I liked the picture better than the one on "A".

This appears to be the best of... both worlds?


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

I would definitely buy that if it were on the book shelf at my local book store, or on line as the case may be.:thumbsup:

Feel free to ask us again if you need help on layout design. I'm sure we will be more than happy to give it to you.:jest:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Ductapeforever said:


> *FINAL DRAFT !* Now to finish up the rest of it....


That looks GREAT!
Mind if I post this pic. on my Photobucket page , as well as your rough draft pics. please?
Thanks,
-Jim


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

JGG1701 said:


> That looks GREAT!
> Mind if I post this pic. on my Photobucket page , as well as your rough draft pics. please?
> Thanks,
> -Jim


I suppose, for what purpose? Just curious.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Ductapeforever said:


> I suppose, for what purpose? Just curious.


Just like various Star Trek , Science Fact & Science Fiction pics.
Here is a link.....
http://s377.beta.photobucket.com/user/JGG1701/library/Vatious
And thank you,
-Jim


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

JGG1701 said:


> Just like various Star Trek , Science Fact & Science Fiction pics.
> Here is a link.....
> http://s377.beta.photobucket.com/user/JGG1701/library/Vatious
> And thank you,
> -Jim


Cool, .....party on Wayne ! Wayne's World!


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

Can you fix the aspect ratio of the ship image? It is vertically squished.

M.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

MGagen said:


> Can you fix the aspect ratio of the ship image? It is vertically squished.
> 
> M.




Can't make changes anymore,....it's a done deal.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Ductapeforever said:


> Cool, .....party on Wayne ! Wayne's World!


Thanks!:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

ductapeforever said:


> can't make changes anymore,....it's a done deal.


*CUT! PRINT!!*

I too will send some funds to help out when you post the link to your PayPal account.

HAL9001-


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Ductapeforever said:


> Can't make changes anymore,....it's a done deal.


So A it is then.

Please post purchasing info when they are ready to ship.


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

N00b here - did this get released? My search-fu may be lacking...


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Havok69 said:


> N00b here - did this get released? My search-fu may be lacking...


Two or Three more weeks............patience!


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

Cool - thanks for the reply. I wasn't sure if I was just missing something...


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Did this get released?


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Late to the party*

For those of us late to this party
What did the covers look like? 
When can we order this one? 
Thanks


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

*UPDATE:*Hi guys, I hate to be the bearer of bad news but the 'E' builder's guide project has been scrapped due to my declining health. I was diagnosed with advanced prostate cancer a few months back. I began chemo but the treatments were too hard on me. So what am I going to do you ask.....nothing! I have refused any further treatment and prefer things to take their natural course. I have no idea how much time I have left nor do I care. It's time for family.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Take care of your self, you will be in my prayers.

Good luck


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

Take care and God bless. Best to you


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Yes, it is indeed time to spend with the family. Take care buddy. Our prayers and thoughts are with you and your family.

Many thanks for the time and expertise you have shared with us here. We are forever grateful.

Todd


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear the sad news. Definitely spend whatever time god grants you with those you love and who care about you. Take care.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Ductapeforever said:


> *UPDATE:*Hi guys, I hate to be the bearer of bad news but the 'E' builder's guide project has been scrapped due to my declining health. I was diagnosed with advanced prostate cancer a few months back. I began chemo but the treatments were too hard on me. So what am I going to do you ask.....nothing! I have refused any further treatment and prefer things to take their natural course. I have no idea how much time I have left nor do I care. It's time for family.


Oh, jeez ....


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I am moved by the touching well wishes expressed here. I am thankful to be in such good company, modelers are the best. Despite the occassional dustup, I have enjoyed my time here and will continue to do so, I only wish I had the chance to meet many of you. I am because of you...truely Blessed.


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

I'm really saddened to read this. You've emailed me one or two bits over the years which I've been grateful to receive and read. My thoughts are with you. Take care.

Rob


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

I too feel very saddened to hear your health news, thank you for your contributions to this site and hope in your remaining time you find peace and comfort surrounded by family and close friends, my thoughts and prayers to you and yours.

Mike


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Make 'em count, Ductape. And to hell with the consequences.


----------

